
35th Chaos Communication Congress Live Streams - sschueller
https://streaming.media.ccc.de/35c3/
======
sebcat
I have a vague memory from 2009 IIRC, walking past Alexanderplatz underneath
the S-bahn towards the Berlin Congress Center. A somewhat "top-of-the-world-
ma!"-moment in retrospect. I think we drove there, the four of us, in my
parents Mitsubishi SUV. We had parked the car in a nearby garage. It didn't
meet the environmental requirements of the city instituted a year earlier, but
no tickets were issued on it.

We slept at The Gym. We saw Assange on stage. My first quad-copter encounter
was at that event. I had my first Club Mate. The curry-wurst was good.

The four of us who went there together knew each-other from IRC, but I don't
think we met before that. One of us ended up working for Google, one of us
ended up co-founding a startup. One of us disappeared, one of us started
working for a European network camera manufacturer.

Good times!

~~~
dijit
I managed to attend last year and the year before with my IRC friends. We even
managed become an "assembly".

I really love the CCC, I wish there was a predominantly english version of it
though, I feel so invasive attending as an English native.

~~~
aisofteng
Why would you feel “invasive attending as an English native”?

~~~
dijit
It obviously caters to German speakers and bilinguals more than English
natives. I can’t attend 30-50% of the talks and I have no right to expect them
to speak English there. It’s their country and community, I am just a visitor.

~~~
arendtio
Actually, I think that might be a bit of an odd perspective.

If the event was meant as a German event, there wouldn't be so many German
speakers with English talks. For some German talks, they even provide
simultaneous translated English audio tracks in the live stream portal.

So while I appreciate your 'I am just a visitor' attitude, I don't think it is
fair to assume that they don't welcome English natives (think about how much
courage it takes to give a talk in a foreign language). I think the event
culture is more along the lines 'Most visitors understand English, so we like
English talks. But since the event is in Germany, German is okay too'.

------
donum
An overview of all talks can be found here:
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/)

VoDs of past talks are already being uploaded here:
[https://media.ccc.de/c/35c3](https://media.ccc.de/c/35c3)

There is also a free iOS app with the whole schedule and live streaming
included
[https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/congress-35c3/id941205524](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/congress-35c3/id941205524)

Android version here (although I don't know about streaming in this one):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.metadude....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.metadude.android.congress.schedule)

------
mgoetzke
Wow .. quite the well organized site. One can actually navigate quickly, see
whats up, switch channels and get a feeling of control. Google, Microsoft etc
should look at how to present a conference like this.

Of course the content seems top notch too :)

~~~
stabbles
It's built with good old bootstrap & jquery. It feels faster than most modern
web apps.

------
DyslexicAtheist
the TLS1.3 talk was pretty amazing. I think implementing 0-RTT in a way that
it's on by default and can be deactivated is a bad idea[0] (as we know in
practice the majority won't mess with defaults). Also the middlebox issues
raised by the banking industry[1] and now addressed by the ETSI Middlebox[2]
standard is a bad idea. Because this was a crucial design decision in the
standard meant to improve security in 1.3 and ETSI is breaking this security
with "mTLS". Three is a complaint by IETF against ETSI for copyright
violation[3] which also mentions how the security is being weakened in this
proposed standard:

> _We agree with the statement in the document that what it calls "eTLS" is
> an"implementation variant of Transport Layer Security (TLS) version 1.3" and
> that unmodified TLS 1.3 clients can interoperate with MSP servers. At a
> protocol level, the main area of divergence from TLS 1.3 to this MSP profile
> is the replacement of the server’s "ephemeral" DH key with a "static" DH
> key, which suffices to violate the design and operational assumptions of TLS
> 1.3 and render this MSP profile as a qualitatively different protocol that
> should be named accordingly._

[0]
[https://github.com/tlswg/tls13-spec/issues/1001](https://github.com/tlswg/tls13-spec/issues/1001)

[1] [https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/tls/current/msg21278.h...](https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/tls/current/msg21278.html)

[2] [https://www.etsi.org/news-
events/events/1338-2018-10-webinar...](https://www.etsi.org/news-
events/events/1338-2018-10-webinar-middlebox-security-protocol-explained)

[3]
[https://datatracker.ietf.org/liaison/1616/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/liaison/1616/)

also the China SCS talk is amazing. A lot of these ideas are being eyed by
Western technocrats. It's just our language/propaganda is different) so people
are less aware that it happens. Expect more of these ideas gain traction all
over the world. We certainly got our work cut out. The fight is real y'all :(

EDIT: links and more context

------
DyslexicAtheist
eye-popping talk about _WIFI4EU_ which shows that this program is essentially
a EU sponsored backdoor aimed to track citizens movements across member states
through its captive portal. It's targeted at enterprises across EU that allows
them to offer WIFI to their users (e.g. smart-cities, coffee-shops, public
spaces etc). Please watch this talk and let everyone know that this should be
burned with fire!

talk outline: [https://fahrplan.chaos-
west.de/35c3chaoswest/talk/K39NLS/](https://fahrplan.chaos-
west.de/35c3chaoswest/talk/K39NLS/)

~~~
aisofteng
>let everyone know

What would that accomplish?

------
em-bee
a few years ago, a few friends camped in my home while the CCC was ongoing on
the other side of the planet, and every day we'd pick the most interesting
talks and then download and watch them together.

doesn't compare with actually going to the CCC itself, but we had a blast
nontheless.

------
albntomat0
They also post videos of the talks after they have occurred, in case you miss
them.

I believe they will be here: [https://media.ccc.de/](https://media.ccc.de/)

------
posterboy
> Theater/performance: A WebPage in Three Acts

> A Web Page in Three Acts is a live coding performance which combines
> principles of choreography within the formal structures of coding. An
> assemblage of semi-improvised visuals and composition experiments in web
> environments. The screen becomes an open stage for the hybrid code which
> links choreography and web programming as well as body and language.

[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/events...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/events/9598.html)

That must be the weirdest tech talk yet.

------
CSDude
See the dashboard if interested :)
[https://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/](https://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/)

------
sschueller
What are your top "have to see/watch" talks?

~~~
drmpeg
The talk that just finished "The Precariat: A Disruptive Class for Disruptive
Times." was pretty good. Guy Standing is an excellent speaker.

~~~
smartbit
Better watch the Noam Chomsky interviews
[http://requiemfortheamericandream.com](http://requiemfortheamericandream.com).

Guy Standing was giving a rather incoherent abstract of his recents books
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Standing_(economist)#Books](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Standing_\(economist\)#Books)
. At the end he briefly mentioned Basic Income.

